# wiping receiver



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

If your going to sell a 510, how do you wipe the receiver clean?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I usually use Clorox wipes


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

dynomonkey said:


> If your going to sell a 510, how do you wipe the receiver clean?


There is no "Factory Reset" or "Format" option for the recevier. However you can manually delete all timers, shows and fav's. However you Can Not Remove Purchase history or timer history, that will always show.

Made for some interesting calls when a Husband would call in to clear of the timer or purchase history of an adult movie before his significant other saw it.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Record the NASA channel every hour for 2 weeks. That should overwrite most of the bits on the drive enough times.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

shut off, open the unit, disconnect hard drive. Start up with hard drive disconnected. shut off, reconnect hard drive.


----------

